
Jeff Bezos is just fine taking the Pentagon’s $10B JEDI cloud contract - em3rgent0rdr
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/15/jeff-bezos-is-just-fine-taking-the-pentagons-10b-jedi-cloud-contract/
======
hkai
Why would he not be fine?

